# Newbie here



## rlrhino (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello my name is Ryan, I live in Southwest Virginia. I googled hunting dogs forum and nodak came up.

I have a 14 week old lab that I hope to train for hunting. I would very much like to hear what you suggest for training resources (ie books, websites, videos..etc) I am fully commited to her training and plan to train her myself. I have succesfully trained dogs for obediance, but for hunting is all new to me.

Thanks.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard Ryan!

We're not an extremely active group and the breed discussed tends to swing around quite a bit, however I'll give you some links in my post to point you in a couple more lab specific boards to help you out.

The most popular among new trainers is Evan Graham's training materials. You can find them here and he even just released a puppy DVD that I've heard really really great things about and would definitely recommend it. You'll probably be able to cover a fair amount of your bases from that DVD until the pup is around 5-6 months old and then you'll start in on the other stuff. You can find all his stuff here. http://www.rushcreekpress.com/

I would also recommend the following sites for a little more active dog training forums.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/
http://refugeforums.com/refuge/forumdis ... &forumid=9
http://www.dancindogproductions.com/


----------



## Ginger Quill (Jan 25, 2008)

Obtain the book called the Ten Minute Retriever. Very helpful. Get yourself an e-collar and first learn how to use it before you put it on the dog. Read as many books as you can on starting a puppy. With a Lab, yard work is very important. And don't let your pup retieve every dummy you throw. Make her sit and have some one pick up the bird. They have to learn that everything that falls out of the sky is not theirs. Good Luck. Post pictures.


----------



## rlrhino (Aug 29, 2008)

Many thanks.


----------



## rlrhino (Aug 29, 2008)

Ginger, I live in "Lebanon, Va".

Here is a pic of Tuesday at 14 weeks 24lbs


----------



## Ginger Quill (Jan 25, 2008)

rhino: That's a nice looking chocolate pup. It looks like he has a nice shny coat. I like that in chocolates. My breeder advised me to feed Purina One or Pro Plan to keep their coat nice and shiny. Here is a couple pictures of mine.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Welcome,,

A really good DVD to start with is by Jackie Mertens "Sound Beginings"

Fowldogs 1,2 and 3 by Rick Stawski of Fineline Retrievers are inexpensive, easy to follow, and full of good info.


----------

